# Mon mac pompe toute la co ?



## Enhh (9 Mai 2017)

bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

je viens vers vous car je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. En effet quand je branche mon mac que ce soit en wifi ou en ethernet (via l'adaptateur) le pc fixe (sous windows) de mon conjoint n'a presque plus de connexion (navigation internet difficile, déco des serveur comme minecraft). Mon mac a été en réparation il y a un mois à peu près pour changement de carte mère, qui avait cramer, mon mac est un macbook pro retina 13" de 2013. 

Par la suite je pensais que cela venait de notre connexion car on avait changer d'opérateur pour diverses raisons (de orange vers bouygues) mais le FAI nous a confirmer que cela ne venait pas de notre ligne mais d'un problème matériel. Du coup mon conjoint à connecté son pc portable en filaire ou wifi et cela na  aucun incident sur la connexion. 

Du coup je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si ça pouvait venir d'un problème du au changement de carte mère (sachant que chez orange tout marchait pour le mieux) ou cela viendrait de ma connexion (sachant qu'un pc portable assez vieux sous vista arrive à se connecter normalement sans aucune anomalie sur le reste du réseau) 

Merci d'avance


----------



## kaos (10 Mai 2017)

Cela pourrait venir d'un conflit d'adresse IP, en tout cas je penche plus pour ça que pour un problème de bande passante a moins que ton activité sur ton Mac n'entraine une grosse demande sur le réseau (streaming ou P2P ou grosses mise a jour automatiques ?)

*Coté Mac.*

-Certains Malwares peuvent aussi s’accaparer la bande passante a des fins de Spaming.
Télécharge Malwarebyte, fais la mise a jour et scan l'ordinateur. (ça dure 2 secondes)
_C'est un logiciel a avoir de nos jours._

-Regarde aussi les logiciels qui se lancent au démarrage (Prefs systeme/utilisateurs et comptes/ouverture) Si un logiciel n'as pas sa place, l'enlever tout simplement.

-Tu peux aussi lacer "Moniteur d'activité" dans Applications/utilitaires pour vérifier les logiciels qui tournent en tache de fond (voir si y'a pas un Mackeeper ou Bittorent mauvais antivirus ou ce genre de truc)


*Coté Box
*
Dans un premier temps il faudrait évaluer ta connexion internet (réelle)
Dans un deuxième temps vérifier les adresses Ip allouée a vos deux ordinateurs
Dans un troisième temps se rendre sur l'interface de votre box et vérifier les paramètres du routeurs, voir si un truc saute a


----------



## Enhh (10 Mai 2017)

salut merci de ta réponse, 

déjà je ne penses pas que cela vienne des logiciels , rien le fait de le connecter à la box me fait planter (pc fixe) alors que le mac vient juste de s'allumer rien n'est lancer 


donc je vais voir si avec l anti malware ca arrange les choses. 

ou je suis sceptiques c'est que le mac a été réparé et on était encore chez orange et tout fonctionnait , or depuis le changement chez bouygues les problemes sont apparus mais si je met comme dis en haut un pc portable windows ca fonctionne


----------



## kaos (10 Mai 2017)

je t'invite vraiment a vérifier chaque point cité plus haut sans quoi l'investigation ne sera pas possible ...

Un changement de FAI ne peut en aucun cas engendrer ce genre de problème (ça peut etre un réglage de box) , donc faut éliminer au fur et à mesure, on a parfois des surprises.

Une réparation ne peut pas non plus être en cause.

C'est soit un soucis logiciel sur le Mac, soit un réglage de Box qui coince. 

Le problème est identique en Wifi et en filaire ?


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Il est limite comme j'aime le titre de ton topic !


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

Quand on en prends trop, ça bouche


----------



## usurp (11 Mai 2017)

Je penche comme Kaos en post #2 pour un problème d'adresse IP. Donc indique nous les configs réseaux du mac et du PC


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

kaos a dit:


> Quand on en prends trop, ça bouche



Fais comme moi ... une seule narine !!!


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

ma connexion réelle est de 3Mega à peu près

ensuite niveau config réseau , tu veux les adresses ip ?

car l ip du mac et du pc fixe correspondent à celles que je peux voir sur la box via le pannel


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

-Niveau IP je voulais juste que tu verifie que tes 2 ordis soient bien dans la plage DHCP affichée dans la box.
La box doit par exemple assigner les IP locale de 192.168.1.2 à 192.168.1.100  si tes 2 ordis ont bien des IP dans cette plage , c'est bon ...

-Coté malware RAS ?

-Pas de logiciels P2P en tache de fond ?

Au fait, je t'avais demandé si le problème était identique en wifi et en filaire ?


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

Le problème est identique que ce soit en filaire ou en wifi 

pas de p2p et rien au scan du malware


----------



## daffyb (11 Mai 2017)

Désactive l'IP v6 sur ta box ton Mac.


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

heu ok mais chez bouygues je ne sais pas ou ça se situe


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

Effectivement l'IPV6 est une piste, j'orienterais l’enquête vers la partie routeur de la box, voir désactiver plutôt l'IPV6 sur la box plutôt que le mac.


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

sauf que kaos je vois pas comment la désactiver sur ma box


pour le mac j ai mis l ip v6 en manuelle c'est bon ?


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2017)

Déjà, vérifier que iPv6 est activé… https://support.apple.com/kb/PH25405?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR …dans le Mac.

Il semblerait chez Bouygues que l'iPv6 serait mis en route dans le courant de l'année 2017. Il faudrait qu'un membre ayant une box de chez Bouygues en dise un peu plus.


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

l ipv6 désactiver sur le mac et toujours pareil (j'ai eu une lueur d'espoir ça a fonctionné pendant quelques minutes et après c'est revenu comme avant)


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

Locke a raison l'IPV6 ne semble pas actif et non accessible.
Ta connexion internet est correct habituellement ? quand tu télécharge un fichier, tu es à combien ? 

C'est bizarre ton histoire quand même, ce qui me surprend c'est que le problème soit présent en Wifi ou en Ethernet.


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Et sinon une merde matérielle, c'est possible ou pas ?


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et sinon une merde matérielle, c'est possible ou pas ?



J'en doute puisque le probleme n'arrive que lorsque plusieurs ordi sont sur le réseau, donc y'a un truc coté Box ou coté Ordi qui supporte mal la cohabitation réseau.

Au cas ou, quelle était la réparation du Mac ?


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

@kaos je sais que cela semble bizarre mais quand je suis sur un serveur minecraft par exemple il me déco du serveur et plus moyen de se reco derrière pareil pour battle.net l'appli blizzard. 

Ma connexion est correct je télécharge entre 500 et 550

plusieurs ordi oui mais que le mac pas un autre pc sous windows


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Faudrait peut être aller sur le panneau de configuration de la Free, il y a peut être une option à la con qui fout la merde !
Ou même que ce soit la Box qui soit défectueuse.


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

Enhh a dit:


> plusieurs ordi oui mais que le mac pas un autre pc sous windows



j'ai rien compris a ta phrase.

Après sache que Minecraft est une belle saloperie, c'est codé avec les pieds et demande une machine super puissante, peut être est ce simplement un soucis de config de ce coté là ?

Peut être gratter du coté de la communauté Minecraft pour estimer la bande passante nécessaire, tu ne fais que jouer ? tu n'as pas de serveur ?


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

Mon pc est largement suffisant je l'ai monte moi même, tu disais que ca plantais quand il avait plusieurs ordi , je te réponds que oui mais seulement quand c'est le mac qui est connecté avec mon fixe, or j'arrive à connecté mon fixe avec un autre pc portable sous windows 

apres le codage pour minecraft je sais mais bon moi j'aime bien et ca marchait avant donc bon  

@dragao13  heu je ne suis pas chez free mais bouygues cf plus haut


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

Ok ok  c’était pas du tout un jugement de valeur sur Minecraft. 

Quelle était la réparation du Mac ?


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

La carte mère a été remplacé, en gros on pouvait plus accéder à rien il se figeais en quelques secondes seul le mode sans echec n était pas affecter du coup ils ont changé la CM 

non je sais tkt


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Et du coup t'as désactivé l' IPv 6 sur la Box.


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

Donc on va gratter coté config réseau Mac , je t'avoue que là je ne comprends pas bien ce qui pourrait foutre la merde, mais on va trouver.

Tu pourrais tester avec une IP fixe sur le Mac ?  _Utilisation DHCP avec IP fixe_
voir nous faire un screenshot de tes paramètres ?

@dragao13 L'IPV6 est pas dispo chez bouygues


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

oui c'est possible je te fais ca


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

Je serais tenté de te demander de vérifier que tu es bien sur la passerelle 255.255.255.0
Vérifier que tu as les DNS identique partout bien que je sois pas sur que ça ai une interaction quelconque ...

Fouiner aussi dans le menu avançé de la config réseau voir si un truc cloche par rapport aux autres ordinateurs.


----------



## Enhh (11 Mai 2017)

alors la passerelle est bonne 

heu pour l ip fixe je met quoi ?


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2017)

une Ip qui coincide avec la plage du routeur et une IP dispo.

Si ton ordi est 192.168.1.25, ben pour le mac tu met par Ex: 192.168.1.50


----------



## Enhh (12 Mai 2017)

j'ai testé ce matin et ça ne changeait rien :/


----------



## kaos (12 Mai 2017)

le même effet se produit il lorsque tu vas chez quelqu’un avec ton mac ?


----------



## Enhh (12 Mai 2017)

non y  a aucun soucis si on va ailleurs


----------



## kaos (12 Mai 2017)

ça m'aurait vraiment étonné 

Tu pourrais faire un test de connexion lorsqu'un seul le Mac est connecté en filaire ?
Avec http://www.60millions-mag.com/le-testeur-de-connexion-de-60-millions-de-consommateurs
ou http://www.speedtest.net/fr/

Pourquoi pas refaire le test avec le Pc.

_C'est fou parce que la cohabitation réseau entre Mac et Pc est idéale en général et il n'y a aucun problème dans le cas de partage réseaux / échange de fichiers etc 
J'ai moi mème un Pc et 2 Macs._


----------



## Enhh (13 Mai 2017)

alors 

côté mac : 
ping : 47 ms
Download : 3.98 Mbps
Uplaod : 0.30 Mbps 

côté win : 
ping:39 ms
download: 4.63 Mbps
upload: 0.70 Mbps


----------



## dragao13 (13 Mai 2017)

C'est quoi la version de ton macOS ?


----------



## Enhh (13 Mai 2017)

Sierra en 10.12.4


----------



## kaos (13 Mai 2017)

ah je me disais bien aussi ! ta connexion est vraiment pas top ... c'est très très insuffisant pour fournir un ADSL stable a plusieurs ordinateurs surtout si y'a du jeux en ligne, ce qui ne demande pas forcément une super bande passante mais des latences très faibles.

Alors ça n'explique pas pourquoi le mac prend la priorité, mais ce n'est pas assez.

Pour te donner un élément de comparaison,
_je suis a paris en ADSL2 avec une connexion assez moyenne _

J'ai environ 12Mbps soit 1.3Mo en download
et 1.03Mbps en Uplaod soit un peu plus de 110Ko/s
Et un ping (latence) de 15ms


----------



## Enhh (13 Mai 2017)

JE comprends je sais que la co n est pas bonne mais chez orange on avais aucun soucis


----------



## kaos (13 Mai 2017)

vous aviez sans doute une meilleur connexion voir une meilleur latence, après, faut voir aussi ce qu'en pense les autres, j'ai pas la science infuse, mais j'ai jamais entendu parler d'un tel cas de figure, hormis avec les différentes causes que nous avons explorés .

Je ne me lancerais pas dans le débat , chez tel FAI c'est mieux que celui là etc ... on pourrait refaire le même truc avec là téléphonie ...

Ou habite tu ? pas en ville je suppose ? 
J'ai un ami et ses parents en campagne qui ont exploré plusieurs FAI et ils ont finit par prendre une box 4G et ils revivent, ça à tout changé, mais je n'ai aucune expérience avec ces box's, je me demande si c'est pas Bouygues d'ailleurs, je peux demander à l'occasion si tu veux.


----------



## Enhh (13 Mai 2017)

Si si j habite a 2 min de nancy , la fibre est au numero a cote et peut etre que le aurai semaine prochaine j ai recu un appel donc bon 

non c'est sur on peut faire un débat mais les fai ca marche ou ca marche pas


----------



## kaos (13 Mai 2017)

Surprenant que tu sois dans un endroit bien desservi niveau internet avec ce débit 
Je tenterais un coup de gueule chez Bouygues qui sait ? ça coute rien de tenter.

tant qu'a faire, mener l’enquête coté Câbles Ethernet et cables téléphoniques fournits par Bouygues, peut être as tu un câble défectueux ou collé à une alimentation ? ça peut parfois altérer la connexion, mais pour moi coté Ordi et routeur, et d'apres ce que tu donnes comme infos, ça à l'air d'aller.


----------



## Enhh (13 Mai 2017)

en fait chez moi aucun FAI ne propose la fibre à part d autres operateurs specialistes de la fibre . Sauf qu a cote de chez moi c'est en travaux et du coup les chambre on ete un peu secoucer apparemement et le génie civil à l air d avoir fait un travail digne de la DDE xD 

mais bon mon raccordement fibre devrait se faire semaine prochaine en esperant que ce soit le bon au bout de la 3 eme fois


----------



## kaos (13 Mai 2017)

C'est possible que les travaux aient altéré la connexion ? faut enqueter dans le voisinage, meme si un voisin est chez Free, si les travaux engendre des merdes, ça sera dans le cartier et par uniquement 1 FAI.

J’espère que tu auras la Fibre, moi Free me dis que ça va arriver depuis 4 ans  c'est simplement que le sundic a d'autres priorité (c'est pourtant gratuit)


----------



## djsava (11 Février 2021)

Bonsoir à tous.. Je déterre le sujet.. Si pour Kaos le problème n'a jamais été similaire j'ai exactement la même chose chez moi ! Mac connecté en éthernet ou en wifi = même problème ! Connexion de merde similaire au 56k !
Quand je débranche le câble réseau ou que je coupe le wifi du mac, je repasse en ADSL2 

Je me sers du Mac que pour mixer et mes sons sont sur mon serveur, le gros souci c'est que si je veux faire un live, que ce soit avec le mac ou avec mon iphone, la connexion redevient à l'âge de pierre (on se croirait sur AOL)


----------



## kaos (12 Février 2021)

djsava a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.. Je déterre le sujet.. Si pour Kaos le problème n'a jamais été similaire j'ai exactement la même chose chez moi ! Mac connecté en éthernet ou en wifi = même problème ! Connexion de merde similaire au 56k !
> Quand je débranche le câble réseau ou que je coupe le wifi du mac, je repasse en ADSL2
> 
> Je me sers du Mac que pour mixer et mes sons sont sur mon serveur, le gros souci c'est que si je veux faire un live, que ce soit avec le mac ou avec mon iphone, la connexion redevient à l'âge de pierre (on se croirait sur AOL)


Je Geek beaucoup moins qu'avant et je suis loin d'etre a jour .
Cependant , j'ai repris un peu les premières pages et je te conseillerais de refaire l’enquête réseau au complet avec crayon papier.

Quel est ta box ? as tu fais un (voir différents) tests en ligne ? et comparer avec d'autres ou ce que te promet ton fournisseur.

-Peut être accéder a ta box, voir et noter les réglages réseaux et plages d'IP. voir si tout colle avec ton Mac. 
-Quel type de serveur as tu ? un NAS ? 
-Pour du son et de la lecture/mix de son, le wifi devrait suffire mais avec un live en plus, l’Ethernet est fortement conseillé de toute façon.

Pas sur d’être le plus compétent pour t'aider, mais a voir suivant les infos supp que tu pourrais fournir.


----------



## djsava (12 Février 2021)

kaos a dit:


> Je Geek beaucoup moins qu'avant et je suis loin d'etre a jour .
> Cependant , j'ai repris un peu les premières pages et je te conseillerais de refaire l’enquête réseau au complet avec crayon papier.
> 
> Quel est ta box ? as tu fais un (voir différents) tests en ligne ? et comparer avec d'autres ou ce que te promet ton fournisseur.
> ...


Bonjour Kaos, merci pour ta réponse.
Donc en vrai j'ai les même soucis que Enhh.
Avec orange j'avais aucun souci, depuis peu je n'ai que ça ! Je suis sur une box nbv6 de SFR.
De leur côté aucun souci technique ni de ligne ni de box. De plus je suis à 32m du NRA 090028AV (8AV09) qui appartient à SFR avec un débit de 93,1 Mb/s.
Je viens d'effectuer un test à l'instant : (1849.822 Ko/sec) avec le Mac débranché et wifi désactivé. (126.534 Ko/sec) dès que la Mac est branché en éthernet. Je te laisse imaginer quand je suis en live !
L'ipv6 de ma box est désactivé et mon NAS, c'est un ds216se connecté en ethernet.
Mon câble est en Grade 3TV F/FTP dans toute la maison.

Sur mon réseau j'ai :
un switch D-Link DGS108 sur le quel est branché :
Le NAS
L'imprimante
Un répéteur Wifi Netgear

Sur la box en RJ45 :
Le pc sous win7
Le mac sous El Captain (je peux pas mettre sierra, il est trop vieux)
La liaison au switch

En wifi :
J'ai 2 autres répéteurs (mes murs font 1m d'épaisseur)
2 Chromecast
2 TV connectés (j'opte pour tout passer en ethernet d'où le câble 3TV, pour le moment elles sont en wifi)
l'iphone
une tablette
et 4 caméras qui enregistrent sur le NAS lors d'une détection de mouvements qui sont en IP Fixe (sauf une)


Au début je pensais à un beug de la carte réseau du mac mais comme ça fait pareil en wifi je commence à me demander si c'est pas leur box qui est en train de rendre l'âme.

J'ai aussi un truc bizarre, sur une des caméras l'adresse MAC qui figure sur la liste des postes connectés de la box n'est pas bonne.
Donc je peux pas lui attribuer une IP fixe à celle là. Sur l'application du téléphone des cams, c'est une autre adresse MAC qui s'affiche. SFR n'a pas su me répondre pourquoi !
Que je la débranche ou pas cette caméra, c'est le même résultat. Connexion à l'âge de pierre quand le mac est connecté à internet !

J'espère que les éléments apportés vont pouvoir te mettre sur une piste.

Merci encore


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Février 2021)

Salut,
Pour mieux qualifier ton pb, il faudrait faire deux tests pour avoir des éléments précis sur ta liaison internet:

Test1:
Désactiver le wifi de ta box
Débrancher (sur la box) les connexions ethernet du PC et du switch 
Le Mac étant alors seul sur le réseau, fais un test nPerf. On aura alors le les débits précis en upload et en download.

Test2:
Idem que le test1, sans wifi, mais avec uniquement le PC connecté en ethernet sur la Box

En comparant les résultats des 2 nPerf, on aura, je pense des éléments de réponse.

Si les résultats sont en défaveur du Mac, il faudra alors regarder dans le moniteur d’activité ce qui se passe au niveau réseau (par exemple synchronisation de certains trucs sur le Cloud ou chez un prestataire)

Le changement de FAI peut aussi avoir son importance. En fct du matériel dont ils disposent dans le NRA, l’un peut-être en ADSL, et l’autre en VDSL. Et là, les débits ne sont pas les mêmes. Surtout dans le sens upload qui semble poser pb chez toi.


----------



## radioman (12 Février 2021)

avec IPScannerPro tu peux déjà voir si rien ne cloche en adressage IP …

(note: je sais plus si c'est gratuit ou pas, vu qu'il est sur mon mac le store ne m'affiche que "Ouvrir" )

EDIT: payant, mais IPScanner tout court: gratuit


----------



## djsava (12 Février 2021)

radioman a dit:


> avec IPScannerPro tu peux déjà voir si rien ne cloche en adressage IP …
> 
> (note: je sais plus si c'est gratuit ou pas, vu qu'il est sur mon mac le store ne m'affiche que "Ouvrir" )
> 
> EDIT: payant, mais IPScanner tout court: gratuit


Merci radioman pour cette app.
Non à priori rien ne cloche. Aucun conflit d'adresse ip et le ping est bon sur chaque adresse ip.

EDIT : Polo, J'avais pas vu ton post, je vais tester ça, je te remercie


----------



## djsava (12 Février 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Salut,
> Pour mieux qualifier ton pb, il faudrait faire deux tests pour avoir des éléments précis sur ta liaison internet:
> 
> Test1:
> ...


Salut Polo

Alors déjà avec nPerf j'ai lancé un test avec tout de branché, wifi compris que je vais appeler Test 0.

Test0 : Réception : 14.37 Mb/s - émission : 0.841 Mb/s - Latence : 46 ms
Test1 : Réception : 15 Mb/s - émission : 0.707 Mb/s - Latence : 44 ms
Test2 : Réception : 17,34 Mb/s - émission : 0.896 Mb/s - Latence : 35 ms

Là j'avoue je comprend plus là.. ça à l'air assez stable là.. Mais c'est vrai que j'ai remarqué que vers 20h ça commence à planter de fou.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Février 2021)

Les 3 tests sont a peu près identiques.
Donc, hors environnement, le Mac n'a pas de pb.
Par contre, les débits atteints en ADSL2+ devraient être supérieurs en download (si vraiment le NRA est à 32m de chez toi)
En gros, les mesures correspondent à un distance d'1Km.
Pour l'upload, tu as 700kbps. C'est peu, et ça peut expliquer tes pbs

Ça serait intéressant de regarder un ancienne facture Orange pour voir si avant, tu étais en VDSL.
Perso, j'appellerai SFR pour leur demander de passer en VDSL. Pour les liaisons inférieures à 1km, le gain de débit est impressionnant. Et ça devrait être sans surcoût.



djsava a dit:


> Je me sers du Mac que pour mixer et mes sons sont sur mon serveur, le gros souci c'est que si je veux faire un live, que ce soit avec le mac ou avec mon iphone, la connexion redevient à l'âge de pierre (on se croirait sur AOL)


Là, je comprend pas bien. Tu bosses sur ton mac, et tu envoies tes sons sur un serveur qui est sur internet?
Parce que si c'est ça, c'est normal que que la bande passante soit saturée en upload. Et, quand un sens est saturé, l'autre sens rame (même en navigation) à cause des acquittements protocolaires.
Même chose si tu fais des sauvegardes sur le cloud à partir du Mac. Les autres peuvent plus faire grand chose...


----------



## djsava (12 Février 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Les 3 tests sont a peu près identiques.
> Donc, hors environnement, le Mac n'a pas de pb.
> Par contre, les débits atteints en ADSL2+ devraient être supérieurs en download (si vraiment le NRA est à 32m de chez toi)
> En gros, les mesures correspondent à un distance d'1Km.
> ...


En fait avec orange j'étais en VDSL mais ça changeait pas grand chose avant sur SFR j'avais autant de vitesse. Oui je suis bien à 32m, le NRA est visible de ma fenêtre et je suis le premier de la rue sur la ligne. Même le wifi de ma box délire, un coup jsuis connecté un coup non sans savoir pourquoi.. Pareil avec le tel de ma femme.

Pour ce qui est du mixe, j'ai mes sons sur mon DAS qui est en haut. Le mac est au rdc donc je passe par ethernet. Quand je passe en wifi les sons mettent 50 ans à charger sur VDJ. 
Après je fais les live sur Facebook. Ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est que si je passe par mon iphone pour filmer ça plante pas. La diffusion est bonne, si je passe par le mac via une camera externe, alors là c'est même plus la peine, je perds en permanence mon flux audio et vidéo. ça coupe met l'image du direct en pause et le son passe carrément plus avec le mac. Dès fois je suis à 400 Mbs d'autres fois à 40Mps et quand ça coupe Je suis carrément à 0Mbps.

Peut être que je devrais lancer le live avec un troisième pc.. Qu'en penses-tu ? C'est peut-être le mac qui suit pas entre le logiciel VDJ et chrome en Facebook Live.. Mais bon même sans faire de live à partir du moment où le mac est connecté au réseau je perds la moitié de la vitesse partout même en wifi. Il suffit que je débranche le RJ45 du mac et c'est reparti, ça tourne à balle.


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Février 2021)

Il faut bien le reconnaître, ton pb n’est pas simple…
À mon avis, il doit y avoir plusieurs choses.

1-Le débit de ta liaison ADSL2+ n’est pas cohérente avec la distance. Tu devrais être bien au-dessus de 20Mbps en download. La latence n’est pas non plus cohérente. Tu devrais être en dessous de 20ms.
Soit il y a des pbs techniques sur ta liaison (défaut d’isolement, par exemple), soit l’opérateur te bride volontairement parce que tu les a appelé pour leur signaler des pbs, et ils t’ont mis sous DLM (qui bride le débit) pour que la ligne soit plus stable.
Après, tu as observé des pbs après 20h (ou l’activité réseau est beaucoup plus importante que dans la journée). C’est peut-être une saturation du réseau public (après le NRA), où les flux sont mutualisés. Mais là, difficile de faire un diag, Il faudrait voir si tes voisins ont le même pb. C’est peut-être aussi de ton côté si par exemple les TV connectés sont actives…

2-Après, tu as constaté que couper le Mac arrangeait les choses. Là, quand tu as le pb, il faudrait que tu utilises le moniteur d’activité pour observer l’activité réseau (onglet réseau).
Par process, tu verras le nombre d’octets reçus et transmis, et tout en bas, l’activité réseau. Il faudra regarder les données reçues/sec et les données envoyées/sec.
On saura alors si c’est le Mac qui sature la bande passante, et pourquoi.
Pas sûr que de passer par un autre PC pour le live résolve ton pb.

3-Pour le wfifi, tu dis que « quand tu passes en wifi, les sons mettent 50 ans à charger sur DJ ». Quand tu charges tes sons, appuie sur le touche « Option », et clique sur l’icône wifi de la barre des menus. Tu verras alors le débit wifi utilisé. la réponse est peut-être là. 

Bref, pas simple.     . Beaucoup de machines sur ton réseau local


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2021)

Une petite info pratique :

 Système de la mémoire virtuelle de votre ordinateur. Les ordinateurs modernes sont conçus pour utiliser toute leur mémoire installée pour une efficacité maximale. Donc, une petite quantité de la mémoire libre n’est pas toujours un problème. La mémoire disponible est le critère le plus important. Une grande quantité de *Fichier d’échange utilisée* indique que la mémoire de votre ordinateur s’est épuisée.

Source : Etre Check


----------



## radioman (13 Février 2021)

de mémoire sur degrouptest on peut tester et récupérer les caractéristiques de sa ligne téléphonique: longueur, affaiblissement … etc …


----------



## radioman (13 Février 2021)

retrouvé mon test 2006 :


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2021)

djsava a dit:


> Bonjour Kaos, merci pour ta réponse.
> Donc en vrai j'ai les même soucis que Enhh.
> Avec orange j'avais aucun souci, depuis peu je n'ai que ça ! Je suis sur une box nbv6 de SFR.
> De leur côté aucun souci technique ni de ligne ni de box. De plus je suis à 32m du NRA 090028AV (8AV09) qui appartient à SFR avec un débit de 93,1 Mb/s.
> ...


Le soucis vient de ton  NAS , c'est clair, le mieux est de me l'envoyer gratuitement 

Je vais lire les réponses postées , mais voilà la magie de Macgé  , tu es entre de bien meilleurs mains que les miennes, mais au vue de ce que j'ai pu lire , tu as une config  qui sort (un poil) de l'ordinaire , et propice a de nombreux conflits.  ( NAS switch répéteur etc etc ...)
Incriminer le FAI me semble attif quand meme.

Donc principe d'humilité pour ma part, je vais me contenter de lire les conseils avisés des copains plutot que t'orienter dans une mauvaise direction.
Déjà les répéteurs, au flair comme ça, juste un sentiment, c'est tres bien pour un usage domestique, mais à incorporer dans un réseau complexe avec des serveurs, moi j'ai eu des galères de fou avec  l'effet de veille, perte des IP et j'en passe (netgear aussi)

Mais bon, je vais m'abstenir et rester attentif, c'est inintéressant je trouve.


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2021)

Enhh a dit:


> @kaos je sais que cela semble bizarre mais quand je suis sur un serveur minecraft par exemple il me déco du serveur et plus moyen de se reco derrière pareil pour battle.net l'appli blizzard.
> 
> Ma connexion est correct je télécharge entre 500 et 550
> 
> plusieurs ordi oui mais que le mac pas un autre pc sous windows



je connais pas du tout les serveurs minecraft, dans le cas de ce fil, le mot serveur sous entends plus un serveur NAS ou Ordi fixe utilisé comme tel , et souvent, cela necessite (pas toujours) un switch, donc pleins de réglages et notament avec les multi sorties ethernet etc .. pas facile au debut. 
Dans ton cas j'avoue que j'ai pas du tout de compétences ni élément de comparaisons


----------



## djsava (14 Février 2021)

kaos a dit:


> Le soucis vient de ton  NAS , c'est clair, le mieux est de me l'envoyer gratuitement
> 
> Je vais lire les réponses postées , mais voilà la magie de Macgé  , tu es entre de bien meilleurs mains que les miennes, mais au vue de ce que j'ai pu lire , tu as une config  qui sort (un poil) de l'ordinaire , et propice a de nombreux conflits.  ( NAS switch répéteur etc etc ...)
> Incriminer le FAI me semble attif quand meme.
> ...


Merci à tous de vous pencher sur mon problème.

Pour répondre à Kaos, le Nas n'a aucun souci. Je ne m'en sers que pour le stockage de données et des caméras. Il fonctionne très bien lorsque sur je suis chez ma copine par exemple pour lire les vidéos enregistrées des caméras lorsque j'ai une détection. Et comme j'ai précisé plus haut, c'est des lors que je branche le mac au réseau que j'ai des problèmes de connexion. Chez orange j'avais aucun souci. Peut être ça n'a rien à voir.. C'est peut être aussi bien le mac qui est trop vieux par rapport aux autres matériels. Quand je lance un live sur le mac et que je mixe avec virtual dj, j'ai déjà le CPU du MAC qui est au max. Celui du NAS tourne entre 48% et 70%.
En ce qui concerne les répéteurs, ils servent uniquement aux caméras ou pour avoir internet depuis mon téléphone dans une autre pièce puisque les murs sont trop épais pour laisser passer  le wifi de la box. Après j'ai un répéteur branché au switch directement car il parvient à capter aucun autre wifi pour répéter le signal. Le serveur n'est en parti pas concerné là dedans.



> radioman :
> de mémoire sur degrouptest on peut tester et récupérer les caractéristiques de sa ligne téléphonique: longueur, affaiblissement … etc …



Aujourd'hui Mac branché, test impossible. Mac débranché voici ce que ça donne :
Votre ligne téléphonique a un affaiblissement théorique de 2.65dB, vous donnant accès à un débit théorique de 93,1 Mb/s en VDSL2 et 19,6 Mb/s en ADSL.  Cette ligne, rattachée au répartiteur 8AV09, mesure un total de 97 mètres et est constituée des sections de câble suivantes : 0.6 mm (65 m), 0.4 mm (32 m).

Je pense que le mec d'SFR m'a sorti une connerie ou alors il s'est basé sur la section en 0.4 mm pour me sortir que ma ligne mesurait 32 mètres ! Effectivement de chez moi je suis plus à 100m à vue d’œil du DSLAM que 32m.

De plus la localisation du NRA 8AV09 n'est pas bonne. Ils disent qu'il est situé 15 route de mirepoix (42.995941, 1.877687) alors qu'il est à 10m de la boulangerie Fermino (42.996003, 1.879289) exactement avec mon tel, je suis devant là, avenue du 8 mai 1945. Et mon domicile c'est Phone Repair 09 sur la carte.


			AIGUES VIVES - 8AV09 - NRA -  InfraViewer
		


Bizarre leurs infos..

Edit : Voici les données de mon NAS


----------



## radioman (15 Février 2021)

étrange, en recherchant "localisation du NRA 8AV09" ça me le localise là:


----------



## djsava (16 Février 2021)

radioman a dit:


> étrange, en recherchant "localisation du NRA 8AV09" ça me le localise là:


Ouais, non il est pas là du tout.. Sur un site ou sur un autre l'emplacement est différent c'est bizarre en effet.


----------



## kaos (17 Février 2021)

djsava a dit:


> Merci à tous de vous pencher sur mon problème.
> 
> Pour répondre à Kaos, le Nas n'a aucun souci. Je ne m'en sers que pour le stockage de données et des caméras. Il fonctionne très bien lorsque sur je suis chez ma copine par exemple pour lire les vidéos enregistrées des caméras lorsque j'ai une détection. Et comme j'ai précisé plus haut, c'est des lors que je branche le mac au réseau que j'ai des problèmes de connexion. Chez orange j'avais aucun souci. Peut être ça n'a rien à voir.. C'est peut être aussi bien le mac qui est trop vieux par rapport aux autres matériels. Quand je lance un live sur le mac et que je mixe avec virtual dj, j'ai déjà le CPU du MAC qui est au max. Celui du NAS tourne entre 48% et 70%.
> En ce qui concerne les répéteurs, ils servent uniquement aux caméras ou pour avoir internet depuis mon téléphone dans une autre pièce puisque les murs sont trop épais pour laisser passer  le wifi de la box. Après j'ai un répéteur branché au switch directement car il parvient à capter aucun autre wifi pour répéter le signal. Le serveur n'est en parti pas concerné là dedans.
> ...


je blaguais pour le NAS bien entendu 

J'y crois pas trop au fait que le Mac ralentisse ton réseau. et si t'avais un conflit d'IP, tu aurais un message .
Ceci dis, j'imagine que t'as déjà mener l’enquête au niveau de tes IP, t'as quand meme beaucoup de choses de brancher sur ton réseau.
(en meme temps t'a quand meme l'air de bien maitriser ton truc)
T'as regardé du coté de ta plage d'IP sur la box pour etre sur d'avoir assez d'IP libre ? et verifier que t'ai pas 2 ou 3 sous réseaux ?

Les chromcasts doivent aussi bien pomper sur le wifi ainsi que les télés.

Tu as tenté de faire tes stream avec une partie du matériel éteint ?

A part lors de tes streams, t'as pas de soucis de connexion alors ?

Tu dis que l'IPV6 est innactif sur ta box, c'est une volonté de ta part ?
Tu penses que t'avais une bien meilleur connexion chez oranges ?

Désolé si y'a des questions bateaux hein, Je me suis fais un dessin de ton réseau, j'imagine que les éléments branchés au switch et à la box le sont pour des contraintes liées à ton espace / habitation ?


----------



## kaos (17 Février 2021)

j'utilise parfois *Lan Scan* (en version gratuite) pour y voir plus clair lorsque j'avais pas mal de truc sur mon réseau, aujourd'hui j'ai grandement simplifié ma config. Peut etre ça t'aiderais ?





__





						LanScan - Discover all devices on your network
					





					www.iwaxx.com


----------



## maxou56 (17 Février 2021)

kaos a dit:


> *Lan Scan* (en version gratuite)


L'app est aussi dispo sur l'app store.








						‎LanScan
					

‎LanScan is a simple and efficient IPv4 network scanner that discovers all active devices on any subnet: the local one, or any public subnet that you configure.  Features: -> Auto-detection of configured interfaces: Airport, Ethernet, Virtual interfaces ... -> Scan the IP range you like, from 1...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## kaos (17 Février 2021)

top   c'est encore plus fiable


----------



## djsava (20 Février 2021)

kaos a dit:


> Ceci dis, j'imagine que t'as déjà mener l’enquête au niveau de tes IP, t'as quand meme beaucoup de choses de brancher sur ton réseau.
> (en meme temps t'a quand meme l'air de bien maitriser ton truc)
> T'as regardé du coté de ta plage d'IP sur la box pour etre sur d'avoir assez d'IP libre ? et verifier que t'ai pas 2 ou 3 sous réseaux ?
> 
> ...


Oui j'ai mené l'enquête et je pense fortement que ça vient de ma box.

Les pages IP sont bien libres, les chromecast pompent pas trop étant donné qu'elles sont actives que lorsque les enfants regardent la télé.

Là encore oui pour le stream mais ça change pas grand chose car stream ou pas, on a pas de co quand le mac est branché en LAN.

C'est SFR qui a désactivé l'IPV6 sur la box.

La connexion chez orange était bien meilleure, d'autant plus que le wifi ne sautait pas. Quand tu leur dit chez SFR, tout est normal.
Ils sont pas décidés à me la changer à part forcement si je demande la nouvelle box et là c'est 45€.

Oui, avant la box était à l'étage, depuis que j'ai passé le câble RJ45 dans le mur, je l'ai mise en bas et le switch est là haut.
J'envisage de passer les TV en RJ45 avec un brasseur et un autre switch. JE vais installer une baie de brassage au grenier mais là encore avant de commencer à tout passer en réseau interne, il faudrait déjà que ce problème soit résolu.
Avant je bossais dans une cyber base, on avait 25 PC branchés en réseau sur la même box chez orange, on a jamais eu de souci. Je pense vraiment que c'est la Nbv6 qui pose problème.

Je vais essayer Lanscan, je vous tiendrai informés.


----------



## djsava (23 Mars 2021)

Re bonjour à tous..

Bon bah voilà ! Les problèmes sont réglés, j'ai changé d'opérateur puisqu'ils ne voulaient pas me changer ma box SFR.

Je suis désormais chez Bouygues en VDSL2, plus aucun problème de pompage de connexion.. Je pense donc que ça venait bien de leur box à la noix !

ça tourne du feu de dieu 

Merci à tous de vous avoir penché sur mon problème


----------



## kaos (10 Avril 2021)

Salut, content de te lire surtout que je n'ai pas eu pas eu le temps de trop repasser sur le Forum.
Effectivement, des que tu le peux, cable en RJ45, c'est bien mieux.
Honnêtement, tres surpris du dénouement de l'histoire, mais l'essentiel c'est que tout fonctionne bien.
Comme tu le fait sentir, peut etre que la partie Switch de ton ancienne box était pas super, comme je le disais plus tot, t'as quand meme une installation plutot conséquente, donc ça se tiens.

A+ et profite bien de ta nouvelle bande passante


----------

